# GTX 1050 Ti ein guter Kauf?



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2017)

Moin alle,

man soll es nicht glauben: Ich hab mir als Die-hard-Konsolero einen PC zusammengebaut, der auch für Gaming tauglich wäre. Ich brauchte eh einen Rechenknecht mit ordentlich RAM zum Arbeiten, hauptsächlich zum Coden, und hab mir deshalb, zum erstenmal nach 20 Jahren wieder, PC-Einzelteile bestellt. 

Zuerst hatte ich gar keine Graka drin -- nur die, die in den i7-7700K integriert ist. Die reicht dicke für zwei Full-HD-Monitore und OpenGL-Beschleunigung im Android-Emulator, außerdem läuft "Ori and the Blind Forest" damit absolut flüssig in Full-HD, da war ich schon ziemlich erstaunt. Aber nun gut, dann hab ich mir halt noch 'ne Graka gegönnt, und zwar 'ne GTX 1050 Ti für 180 Euro. Ich wollte nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben. Jetzt bin ich mir aber etwas unsicher, ob das ein guter Kauf war, denn die hat ja "nur" 4 GB RAM an Bord.

Was meint Ihr, ist das ein guter Kauf in Sachen Preis/Leistung, und wird die Karte für die nächsten zwei, drei Jahre reichen?

Grüße,
Honigpumpe


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Für 180€ ist die IMHO kein guter Kauf, aber nur, weil eine AMD RX 470 für schon 190-200€ ca. 30-35% schneller ist. Für 150-160€ wären 1050 Ti aber sehr gut und müsste an sich auch zu dem Preis zu haben sein. Und die Karte ist auch auf jeden Fall so oder so "gut", denn für 200€ hast du vor nem halben Jahr weniger Power bekommen - aber NUR wegen der RX 470 ist der Preis von 180€ halt an sich zu hoch.  

Allerdings hat die RX 470 auch "nur" 4GB. Ich sag aber mal so: die Games bzw. Detailmodi, die 8GB mal wirklich "brauchen" werden, sind so oder so dann zu anfordernd für eine GTX 1050 Ti, da wäre dann sowieso mind. eine RX 470 mit 8GB nötig, die ab ca. 230€ kostet.


Was die nächsten 2-3 Jahre angeht: das hängt von Dir und den Games ab. Für einen PC, der aktuelle Spiele locker auf hoch schaffen soll, wäre mind eine RX 470, besser eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 angebracht. Für das neueste Battlefield im Jahr 2019 auf "Ultra" wird es mit ner 1050 Ti sicher nix, aber auf der anderen Seite: falls Dir zb schon in nem Jahr die Power nicht mehr reicht, könntest du die verkaufen, bekommst sicher noch 100€ für die Karte, und für dann ca. plus 150€ bekommst du ne Karte, die vermutlich schneller ist als eine aktuelle Karte für 280-300€, oder eine RX 480 bzw. GTX 1060 kostet dann vlt nur noch 200€.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2017)

kommt drauf an, wofür die "reichen" soll.
für full hd ist das momentan noch eine durchaus brauchbare karte, ja.
auch wenn du jetzt schon den ein oder anderen titel sicher nicht mit vollen details -flüssig- spielen können wirst.
wobei mir 180 euro viel vorkommen. ist das normal?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte eher zur 1060 gegriffen, die zwar nochmal gut 80 Euro mehr kostet, dafür aber auch über 6 GB verfügt. Damit hätte man unter FHD über längere Zeit kaum Kompromisse bei der Spielgrafik eingehen müssen.

Wenn man mit reduzierten Details gut leben kann dürfte die 1050 jedoch ausreichen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wofür die "reichen" soll.
> für full hd ist das momentan noch eine durchaus brauchbare karte, ja.
> auch wenn du jetzt schon den ein oder anderen titel sicher nicht mit vollen details -flüssig- spielen können wirst.
> wobei mir 180 euro viel vorkommen. ist das normal?



Mainboard ist von Asus, da wollte ich die Graka auch von Asus. War vielleicht Spinnerei, aber ich dachte, das paßt dann auf jeden Fall. Nach Herbboys Meinung bin ich nur 20 Euro von "sehr gut" entfernt, also, dann geht's ja noch ...

Danke auch an Herbboy, informativ wie immer. Lese Deine Beiträge immer wieder gerne.

Was ich will? Keine Ahnung. Irgendwie gibt es derzeit gar nicht das Killerspiel für den PC, das ich gerne spielen würde. Demos bei Steam: sieht ja genauso bescheiden aus wie bei Sony. "StarCraft" hab ich mal versucht, aber das macht meine Sehnenscheide nicht mehr mit. Jetzt läuft hier die "Doom"-Demo. Naja, so mittelprächtige Grafikeinstellungen für aktuelle Spiele. Obere Mittelklasse oder so, das wollte ich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man mit reduzierten Details gut leben kann dürfte die 1050 jedoch ausreichen.



Ja, Ultra brauche ich nicht. Obwohl ich schon merke, wenn man dicht am Monitor sitzt, wie das beim PC eben so ist, dann steigen die Ansprüche. Mit der Playse auf'm Sofa sind Details und Anti-Aliasing nicht so wichtig, denn da sieht man den Unterschied aus 3 m Entfernung nicht. Auf dem PC-Monitor hier kann ich allerdings immer noch die Pixel zählen. Ist halt kein Vagina-Display oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

Ich finde, man muss die Kirche da mal im Dorf lassen. Ich habe nur eine Radeon R9 380 mit 4GB. Wenn ich die Kommentare hier oder in manch anderem Forum so lese, dann reicht die scheinbar gerade um Uralt-Titel in Full HD zu spielen. Tatsache ist, ich habe nur zwei Spiele (bisher) wo die FPS in den mittleren 40ern hängt, bei maximalen Einstellungen (maximale Einstellungen sind höher als die Ultra Standardsettings bei den meisten Spielen). Das eine ist Tomb Raider, das andere Dragon Age: Inquisition. Bei allen anderen Spielen die ich habe, und da sind durchaus Grafikkracher wie Assassin's Creed Unity oder Shadows of Mordor bei, schafft die lahme 380 bei mir locker 60 bis 90 FPS. Es wird sicherlich noch andere Spiele geben, die meine Karte unter die 60FPS drücken, Witcher 3 wahrscheinlich. Aber der Großteil läuft halt absolut flüssig. Und im Zweifel kann man ja auf die höchsten Stufen bei HBAO, VXAO, SSAO etc. verzichten, den Unterschied sieht man in der Regel ohnehin nicht (ich jedenfalls nicht).


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2017)

> Naja, so mittelprächtige Grafikeinstellungen für aktuelle Spiele. Obere Mittelklasse oder so, das wollte ich.


Das schaffst du damit auch locker. Mach dir also keine Sorgen. Das du bei dem ein oder andere Grafikfresser etwas runterschrauben musst sollte klar sein, aber spielen kannst du alles, auch so das die Games noch vernünftig aussehen.


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2017)

@Honigpumpe:
Anscheinend hast du deinen Anspruch auf die korrekte Anwendung der deutschen Sprache zurückgeschraubt.
Das finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich finde, man muss die Kirche da mal im Dorf lassen. Ich habe nur eine Radeon R9 380 mit 4GB. Wenn ich die Kommentare hier oder in manch anderem Forum so lese,


 also hier hat jetzt an sich niemand irgendwie was in der Art gesagt, was Dein "Kirche im Dorf lassen" auch nur ansatzweise verdient hätte ^^ alle sagen doch "die 1050 ti ist okay" und maximal, dass die vlt eher direkt ne 1060 geholt hätten, wenn man verlässlich mit höheren Details spielen will, und so ne Karte stimmt ja mit Deiner RX 480 überein.

Und meine Wenigkeit sagte auch nur lediglich, dass du zum quasi gleichen Preis auch die RX 470 hättest bekommen können, so dass an sich der Preis für seine 1050 Ti so betrachtet zu hoch ist. und zu seiner Sorge wegen der "nur" 4GB hab ich noch erwähnt, dass WENN alle Spiele auch in 2-3 Jahren locker auf "hoch" laufen sollen ne RX 480 8GB oder 1060 6GB bessere wäre - mehr nicht.

Du tust aber grad so, als hätten hier alle gesagt "die taugt nix du brauchst MINDESTENS eine 1070!!!"


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Februar 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Honigpumpe:
> Anscheinend hast du deinen Anspruch auf die korrekte Anwendung der deutschen Sprache zurückgeschraubt.
> Das finde ich sehr gut!



Niemand mag Klugscheißer, ich auch nicht. Manchmal mag ich mich selbst nicht, wenn ich klugscheiße. Ich habe mich nach Kräften entschuldigt und mir vorgenommen, zukünftig mal an den richtigen Stellen die Klappe zu halten.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine R9 380 und keine 480...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe eine R9 380 und keine 480...


 auch egal, dann hast du halt ne Karte, die so gut wie die 1050 Ti ist, und die hat ja niemand kritisiert. Lediglich für die Frage "reicht die noch 2-3 Jahre?" muss man eben klar sagen, dass es für die Grafikkracher auf höheren Details - WENN man das will - dann nicht so lange reichen wird und eine R9 480 oder 1060 definitiv die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Das wirst du ja sicher auch nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

Für 90 Prozent wird sie reichen, beim Rest muss man dann entweder mit 30plus FPS auskommen oder halt an den Einstellungen ein wenig schrauben.


----------

